# All Cased Up!



## Kornowski (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks to some people's constant nagging, it's back in it's case... Now with another GTS. Thanks a lot to Pies! He the man!

Here's the porn;



















































Not the neatest ever, but you can't tell since it's all black, and so are the cables!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Oct 10, 2008)

very nice! lol...  you have finally got a case... lol

also.. you have the same phone as me


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 10, 2008)

Dropkickmurphys said:


> very nice! lol...  you have finally got a case... lol
> 
> also.. you have the same phone as me



I've had the case a while now, I just never put the stuff in it, lol.

It's an awesome phone!


----------



## Shane (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats looking very nice danny,told you all you have to do now is send the pc to my address


----------



## mep916 (Oct 10, 2008)

That fan controller is pimpin'. Looks great! Have you had a chance to test out the SLi config?


----------



## brian (Oct 10, 2008)

haha looks like you only have one pci avalable and its hard to get to


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 10, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats looking very nice danny,told you all you have to do now is send the pc to my address



Thanks, Shane! 

Heh, Yeah... Sure. What's your address?


----------



## Shane (Oct 10, 2008)

brian said:


> haha looks like you only have one pci avalable and its hard to get to



hehe its been eaten up by those two monster looking things


----------



## mac550 (Oct 10, 2008)

about time! (only kidding) looks damn awesome dude, nice one!


----------



## brian (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah... when will they learn (the MB manufactures) that you need a biger motherboard


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 10, 2008)

mep916 said:


> That fan controller is pimpin'. Looks great! Have you had a chance to test out the SLi config?



Yeah, Dawg! I've played Hell's Highway, but that's about it. Going to put them through their paces with Crysis. 



brian said:


> haha looks like you only have one pci avalable and its hard to get to



It's true... it's never going to see light again. It was a right bastard to install the two graphics cards... It took me, 4NGU$ and another friend to fit them both in, we had to re-arrange the cables about 6 times. I also managed to drop a screw into the freakin' PSU, I shit a brick. Me and Chris had to tip the PC upside down to get it... Then it took pure brute strength to get the back panel on! Put it this way, I had to use Chris' hands, both my hands and my head!



mac550 said:


> about time! (only kidding) looks damn awesome dude, nice one!



Thanks man!  STOP NAGGING ME!


----------



## mep916 (Oct 10, 2008)

Is that a Zalman fan controller? I've seen one by Zalman that looks similar...


----------



## brian (Oct 10, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, Dawg! I've played Hell's Highway, but that's about it. Going to put them through their paces with Crysis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HA! i could see that motherboard accidentally and spontaneously fail....


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 10, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Is that a Zalman fan controller? I've seen one by Zalman that looks similar...



Yeah, it's a Zalman ZM-MFC2. 



brian said:


> HA! i could see that motherboard accidentally and spontaneously fail....



 WHY!? Don't say that!


----------



## mep916 (Oct 10, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it's a Zalman ZM-MFC2.



You have good taste, my friend. I've had my eye on that unit for months.


----------



## pies (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice man you gonna try over clocking at all?


----------



## just a noob (Oct 10, 2008)

i would say voltmod the cards, if you do it right, you can get them up to gtx 280 performance with only a lack of ram, but thats luck of the draw on the card, anyway, if you're going to use a case, i guess i'll have to either get a lian li case or one of these: http://www.murderbox.com/


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks damn good Danny. 


CF SLI Club?


----------



## Respital (Oct 10, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks damn good Danny.
> 
> 
> CF SLI Club?



Looks like i can't join that Club. 

Finally Danny, what took you so long?


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 10, 2008)

Kornowski said:


>



Damn man, that's tight!


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 10, 2008)

mep916 said:


> You have good taste, my friend. I've had my eye on that unit for months.



Haha, It's an awesome little thing! It's nice knowing how many watts you're using and stuff. I have the temp sensors on my HDD's at the moment, that's cool, too. Pun intended! 

Are you going to get one?



pies said:


> Very nice man you gonna try over clocking at all?



Thanks!  I'm going to OC the CPU at some point, Yeah.



just a noob said:


> i would say voltmod the cards, if you do it right, you can get them up to gtx 280 performance with only a lack of ram, but thats luck of the draw on the card, anyway, if you're going to use a case, i guess i'll have to either get a lian li case or one of these: http://www.murderbox.com/



Erm... I already have a case, but thanks.



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks damn good Danny.
> 
> 
> CF SLI Club?



Cheers, Derek!

For sure, man! 



Respital said:


> Looks like i can't join that Club.
> 
> Finally Danny, what took you so long?



Well, I got used to it being just, on my desk, lol. I like it better in the case now though!



ramodkk said:


> Damn man, that's tight!



 It wouldn't be any other way!


----------



## PabloTeK (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice Danny! I'll just have to get 12 8800GT's to beat you


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2008)

PabloTeK said:


> Very nice Danny! I'll just have to get 12 8800GT's to beat you



Haha! Thanks, Paul... I think it'd be more like 16


----------



## mep916 (Oct 11, 2008)

just a noob said:


> i would say voltmod the cards, if you do it right, you can get them up to gtx 280 performance with only a lack of ram, but thats luck of the draw on the card



Voltmodding would allow higher clocks (and increased heat), but higher GTS clocks do not equal GTX 280 performance. 



Kornowski said:


> Are you going to get one?



I dunno yet. Maybe after I get a full tower case. In the future, I'd like to watercool and go with a full ESA setup, so if I do that, I probably wouldn't need that controller, as I'd likely have something ESA related.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah right, That sounds pretty cool. You think you could push your Q9450 much more?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 11, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Ah right, That sounds pretty cool. You think you could push your Q9450 much more?



I'm too impatient to really work on it. Know what I mean? I'd like to get it to boot at a 500 FSB...just to do it, but I don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2008)

mep916 said:


> I'm too impatient to really work on it. Know what I mean? I'd like to get it to boot at a 500 FSB...just to do it, but I don't think it's gonna happen.



Haha, totally! That would be pretty sick... you should try it, put, say... 1.6v through it, for kicks!


----------



## mep916 (Oct 11, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Haha, totally! That would be pretty sick... you should try it, put, say... 1.6v through it, for kicks!



I've gone as high as 1.5, though I think it has more to do with the other voltages, namely the GTL Ref voltages. I've found some good info on GTL at xtremesystems, so I may give it another go this weekend. I'd like F@H stability at 3.8, but I'm not too optimistic.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2008)

mep916 said:


> I've gone as high as 1.5, though I think it has more to do with the other voltages, namely the GTL Ref voltages. I've found some good info on GTL at xtremesystems, so I may give it another go this weekend. I'd like F@H stability at 3.8, but I'm not too optimistic.



That's mad! We you running 24/7 on 1.5v?

That'd be a nice clock, let me know how that goes! 

I want to try and get around 3.2 on mine...


----------



## mep916 (Oct 11, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> That's mad! We you running 24/7 on 1.5v?



LOL. No, no; that's when I was trying to boot at 4 GHz. My 24/7 voltage is 1.3ish.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2008)

mep916 said:


> LOL. No, no; that's when I was trying to boot at 4 GHz. My 24/7 voltage is 1.3ish.



I was gonna say! 

Does 1.4 sound Ok for 24/7 use, I've heard that's what some Q6600's will need to get like 3.4Ghz.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 11, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Does 1.4 sound Ok for 24/7 use, I've heard that's what some Q6600's will need to get like 3.4Ghz.



Don't see anything wrong with that; although, with the G0 chip, you should be able to reach that speed at a lower voltage. I'd start at 1.4 then lower the voltage until you notice instability.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice, so.. you got any 3dmark runs yet?


----------



## Interested (Oct 11, 2008)

its awsome! i love everything, especially the zalman thing on the front.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Don't see anything wrong with that; although, with the G0 chip, you should be able to reach that speed at a lower voltage. I'd start at 1.4 then lower the voltage until you notice instability.



Right, Ok, sure... Thanks!



ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice, so.. you got any 3dmark runs yet?



 I did... I only got 11,500. Something is definitely up there!



Interested said:


> its awsome! i love everything, especially the zalman thing on the front.



Thanks!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Oct 11, 2008)

Drivers installed right? SLI enabled?

Yeah there's something up


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> Drivers installed right? SLI enabled?
> 
> Yeah there's something up



Yup, all done. I think it's my CPU at stock bottlenecking the two cards, so I'm going to OC it.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hehe, on the picture with the dirt bike in the back, I thought you really brought it there and took a picture 

Until I noticed your room


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Hehe, on the picture with the dirt bike in the back, I thought you really brought it there and took a picture
> 
> Until I noticed your room



Haha! I wish I had one in my room!


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 11, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Yup, all done. I think it's my CPU at stock bottlenecking the two cards, so I'm going to OC it.



Nah, I don't think your Q6600 is bottlenecking, at least not by much. But of course, wouldn't be bad to overclock.


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks good Danny! No open PCI slots though


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Nah, I don't think your Q6600 is bottlenecking, at least not by much. But of course, wouldn't be bad to overclock.



I think it is to be honest, I guess we'll soon find out when I OC 



Calibretto said:


> Looks good Danny! No open PCI slots though



I don't use 'em anyway, so... no big loss. Thanks, Craig!


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 11, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Thanks, Craig!



yay! You spelled my name right!


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 11, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Thanks Carig!



No he didn't!


----------



## theasian100 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dayum! that rig looks Monstrous!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 12, 2008)

FINALLY!

Looks great!


----------



## Machin3 (Oct 12, 2008)

thats a pretty sweet setup. Nice goin man.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 12, 2008)

theasian100 said:


> Dayum! that rig looks Monstrous!





voyagerfan99 said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> Looks great!





Midnight_fox1 said:


> thats a pretty sweet setup. Nice goin man.



Thanks a lot, guys! 



Calibretto said:


> yay! You spelled my name right!





ramodkk said:


> No he didn't!



You sly fox, Omar!


----------



## mac550 (Oct 12, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Thanks man!  STOP NAGGING ME!



lol yeah i will now


----------



## skidude (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks awesome dude, I love the Antec 900. I wish I had one but sadly my budget won't allow for any desktop upgrades at the moment 

Rig looks sweet though.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 12, 2008)

mac550 said:


> lol yeah i will now



Haha, About time! 



skidude said:


> Looks awesome dude, I love the Antec 900. I wish I had one but sadly my budget won't allow for any desktop upgrades at the moment
> 
> Rig looks sweet though.



Thanks man! How much is it there?


----------



## skidude (Oct 13, 2008)

The case is $110 USD (like 83 euros) and me being a poor college student atm I really can't fork that out right now. Plus I desperately need to upgrade my entire desktop rig, I need a new mobo, CPU, GPU, PSU, case, monitor(s), RAM.... all that. All my stuff is like 2 to 2 1/2 years old right now.


----------



## epidemik (Oct 13, 2008)

Aww very jealous.

I think you have a thread about this (and hopefully its not on the past 5 pages that i was too lazy to read) but what cpu temp monitor is that you have in your bay?


----------



## Archangel (Oct 13, 2008)

ewww,... I really would never buy a double card setup, they're such a waste of money! 

but yea, looks nice.   finally your pc isnt homeless anymore, haha! ^.^


----------



## magichater (Oct 13, 2008)

Is that in your bedroom is it lol with all the light coming off that thing you will need a night mask lol


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 13, 2008)

skidude said:


> The case is $110 USD (like 83 euros) and me being a poor college student atm I really can't fork that out right now. Plus I desperately need to upgrade my entire desktop rig, I need a new mobo, CPU, GPU, PSU, case, monitor(s), RAM.... all that. All my stuff is like 2 to 2 1/2 years old right now.



That's not too bad, I think I bought it for like £70, which is $140. UK Prices suck!



epidemik said:


> Aww very jealous.
> 
> I think you have a thread about this (and hopefully its not on the past 5 pages that i was too lazy to read) but what cpu temp monitor is that you have in your bay?



Thanks! It's Core Temp 



Archangel said:


> ewww,... I really would never buy a double card setup, they're such a waste of money!
> 
> but yea, looks nice.   finally your pc isnt homeless anymore, haha! ^.^



Haha! I never said that, honest! I know, about time! 



magichater said:


> Is that in your bedroom is it lol with all the light coming off that thing you will need a night mask lol



Haha, Pretty much!


----------



## mac550 (Oct 14, 2008)

kornowski said:


> haha, about time!







Kornowski said:


> That's not too bad, I think I bought it for like £70, which is $140. UK Prices suck!



yeah damn tax being so high


----------



## N3crosis (Nov 30, 2008)

Damn that's sweet dude I was too lazy to read other posts, so this may have been asked before but how long did it take you?

P.S.Nice Super Slinky strings man. Ernie Ball FTW.


----------



## codeman0013 (Dec 1, 2008)

Totally amazed yet again danny great job. Where did you get your Zalman ZM-MFC2 i cannot find one in stock anywhere i didnt catch but i was skimming what case is that?


----------

